# what books are used at humber college.



## mark g (Feb 1, 2014)

I am planning to go for my red seal this year and looking for The latest cooking books that the colleges or universities provide the students. 
I have been cooking for many years now and never went to school for cooking. I'm very passionate about cooking. and now I have the opportunity to fulfill my dreams and becoming a chef
I want to be Prepare when I challenge the Red seal exam. Can anyone help on this matter and where I could buy it


----------

